# Singh Is Kinng - A Review



## Randip Singh (Aug 22, 2008)

Now having seen the film I though I would compile a series of negatives and positives about the film:

*Positive*


Show's Sikhs and quite Jovial
Show's Sikhs as leaders
Show's Sikh's at their smartest
Show's Sikh's when they get angry (can be negative)
Show's Sikh as a leading man and gets the leading lady over a Mona
Show's Sikh as very handsome
Show's Sikh ideal that people can be rahabilitated despite commiting crime(Guru Nanak started this)
Show's various Sikh charachters, rather than dancing buffoons in turban i.e. there all Sikh's are not the same, we are people and human's.
Demonstartes Sikh ideal, compassion, kindness etc
*Negative*


Show's Sikh criminal activity - however this has been so true in London, Vancouver
Sikh's with trimmed beard's - but so many do it, could be argued either way
Show's Sikh's side with regard to revenge
Show's how violent Sikh's can get. (might be seen as positive by some  )
Overall I thought the film was very funny and was very positive for Sikh's and a much much better advert for Sikh's than Jo Bole So Nihal. We as a community should get behind the film and distance ourself from groups like DDT (who are quite frankly clueless).



> _Singh is Kinng' show disrupted in Amritsar_
> _http://www.loudbeats.com/news-detail.php?nid=385_
> _by _*loudbeats*_ 12 days ago (loudbeats.com) _
> _Source: Loud Beats™ ( __www.loudbeats.com__ ) _
> ...


----------



## Archived_member7 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you Randip veerji for your view:happy: ..this convinces me to watch the movie..i saw the DDT protesting and thought ..there goes Bollywood again! they must have cracked some PJ on sikhs and DDT is frustrated..Well should we take DDT for a show then ?? Man ..can we teach DDT to smile ..laugh and be natural ..these are some things in life ..they need to learn ..


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 22, 2008)

randip singh said:


> Now having seen the film I though I would compile a series of negatives and positives about the film:
> 
> *Positive*
> 
> ...


Good stuff! Actually, I was thinking of starting a thread on that movie. 
I for one enjoyed it! It's not your typical bollywood movie. 
and about: Sikh's with trimmed beard's - but so many do it, could be argued either way
They *did* try to fix that at the end, and I do appreciate their effort.

Show's Sikh criminal activity - however this has been so true in London, Vancouver
I don't think this is a negative thing. Sikhs *were *criminals back in the 18th century.  
It shows our *bad* side! Which I think appeals to more people today than the good side. That goes for :Show's how violent Sikh's can get. (might be seen as positive by some  ) I am one of those. :yes:

What I didn't like about the movie was that it was too short!  Serious!:yes:
 They squeezed the plot together after the first half. This movie could have easily been 3-4 hours long. It was sort of a jumble as well, since Mica suddenly became a major character and Rangeela (major character) was pushed to back.
Personally, I was expecting more action from Akshay when he became king, along the lines of "DON". But nonetheless, it was an amazing movie. A big step in the right direction.

OH And you have to agree, the songs were amazing!:happy:


----------



## Jaspreet08 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm kinda glad to this review as well. I read quite a nasty review on MrSikhNet.com by an Amritdhari person. I'm gonna this movie now, and make my own mind.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 22, 2008)

Jaspreet08 said:


> I'm kinda glad to this review as well. I read quite a nasty review on MrSikhNet.com by an Amritdhari person. I'm gonna this movie now, and make my own mind.


You call that a review??
Singh is Kinng! - a film review | SikhNet
I registered and replied to it. Provided the link to it above.


----------



## pk70 (Aug 22, 2008)

* Getting out of small boxes may show a large horizon.*


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 22, 2008)

pk70 said:


> * Getting out of small boxes may show a large horizon.*


Please elaborate as "random" quotes do not help.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 22, 2008)

Bhagat ji

You review was thorough and even per Gurbani. Good job.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 22, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Bhagat ji
> 
> You review was thorough and even per Gurbani. Good job.


the one on Sikhnet?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 23, 2008)

Jaspreet08 said:


> I'm kinda glad to this review as well. I read quite a nasty review on MrSikhNet.com by an Amritdhari person. I'm gonna this movie now, and make my own mind.


 
GO....I went TWICE  (once to the Cinema..and then on my computer !!) had a good laugh...met some of the Local DDT there as well !! ( so maybe the Malaysian DDT's are not as "fanatic" as their Indian counterparts ?? maybe....because they were watching and laughing away instead of vandlaising the cinema..????)

If you feel the  Akshay Type "Singh is not King enough....make sure YOU are the TRUE KING/SINGH..and make others follow YOUR EXAMPLE !! vandalising cinemas is NOT the WAY....PRACTISE TRUE SINGHI/KINGHI....is the way...

As PK70 said..its good to get out of the Box once in a while..

Gyani JS:happy:


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 23, 2008)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> GO....I went TWICE  (once to the Cinema..and then on my computer !!) had a good laugh...met some of the Local DDT there as well !! ( so maybe the Malaysian DDT's are not as "fanatic" as their Indian counterparts ?? maybe....because they were watching and laughing away instead of vandlaising the cinema..????)
> 
> If you feel the  Akshay Type "Singh is not King enough....make sure YOU are the TRUE KING/SINGH..and make others follow YOUR EXAMPLE !! vandalising cinemas is NOT the WAY....PRACTISE TRUE SINGHI/KINGHI....is the way...
> 
> ...


Now i understand wut Pk ji meant, thanks lol! :}{}{}:


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 23, 2008)

One thing that did come through was the message of the Guru's. I think several times Akshay says in the film that the guys from Australia have abandoned the path of the Guru.

I couldn't understand why the Pugh style changes from Punjab to Australia, and then I realised it was done to differentiate between the old traditional Sikh's and the new kind of quasi Sikhs with their goatee beards and starched pughs.

One thing, Anil Bazmee reshot 7 scene's at the request of Sikh committees >>i guess some people are never satified.

We are off to Leicester today to see it with the family and have a laugh.

PS the character of Rangeela was brilliant.  

PPS Mr Sikhnet got it WRONG!


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nicely saidPK70....its good to get out of the Box once in a while.

Really out of the box woman dancing half naked we all know Sikh girls perfer to dress this way now. Right Randip. They only forgot one thing in the movie a sex scene because Sikhs have sex as well. OOOO man why didnt they put one in. Overall they really did a great job of combining two religions into one. Kinda reminds of some movement in a country. OOO well it'll click in when its all said and done. What a way to show the Truesikhs. Why should anyone question this movie just be happy they made a movie about Sikhs. After all Sikhs are just a minority and who cares about them.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 23, 2008)

some people are not only "in a box" but they have closed the cover and locked themsleves in as well !!
The Introduction to the movie clearly says it is NOT a "religious" film...clearly FICTITIOUS..no resemblance to real characters dead or alive...etc etc..Purely for ENTERTAINMENT.

Thousands of half baked Gyanis and Ragis etc are dishing out "fake sakhis/false religious teachings" under the guise of Parchaar....right under our noses in our Gurdwaras...all 110% ANTI-GURMATT and anti-Gurbani..but...no protests...just silence !!! ???? we should be Shouting against these fakes because they are TEACHING FALSEHOOD to our Youth..actively, openly and as supposed ambasadors of the GURU.....not  a Fake actor who says he is  a Fake right from page one.

Gyani JS:happy:


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 23, 2008)

Gyani Jarnail Singh you didnt like my sacrasm?  I thought it was just hilarious :rofl!!:  Just like the movie very funny.  Just tryin to relate here.  No hidden messages just come right out with it.LOL:happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 24, 2008)

Singh said:


> Nicely saidPK70....its good to get out of the Box once in a while.
> 
> Really out of the box woman dancing half naked we all know Sikh girls perfer to dress this way now. Right Randip. They only forgot one thing in the movie a sex scene because Sikhs have sex as well. OOOO man why didnt they put one in. Overall they really did a great job of combining two religions into one. Kinda reminds of some movement in a country. OOO well it'll click in when its all said and done. What a way to show the Truesikhs. Why should anyone question this movie just be happy they made a movie about Sikhs. After all Sikhs are just a minority and who cares about them.



Singh ji

Did you see the movie? Your reaction seems a little over the top


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 24, 2008)

> Singh ji
> 
> Did you see the movie? Your reaction seems a little over the top


 
Yup i saw it aad0002 ji and I did not like it.  Just my opinion on it.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 25, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Singh ji
> 
> Did you see the movie? Your reaction seems a little over the top


Aad ji have you seen it? Can you understand punjabi/hindi? 
just curious BTW.


----------



## mehar singh (Aug 25, 2008)

Sat sri akal,
                 Went to see Singh is Kinng.Good fun.However felt a little sad that  the movie basically condoned not keeping a beard as a small majboori.When you like, keep when you dont, shave I think Akshay is even bigger then our Gurus  because everyone likes to see a sikh drink dance and be merry.But I guess times are like that so be merry everyone .
Regards
Mehar


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 25, 2008)

No, Bhagat ji -- I have not seen it. However -- if you are wondering about my responses on the thread ... My comments are about the posts on the thread, not about the movie. 

Well what I am reacting to, and what strikes my attention, is the difference between calm reactions , positive or negativve,  as you see in some posts and rancor  which you see in other posts.  Isn't it possible to be bothered by something in a movie without becoming .......?  And what I am gathering from the discussion is that the main character experiences a significant change of perspective on himself and his world. And that is always the mark of good literature and cinema. So my intuition tells me that Singh is Kinng is  above the level of brain-candy.


----------



## Notay (Aug 25, 2008)

hi

i saw it on the release date, it was a bit funny in some places, had a bit on gurbani and its teaching if i remember, but the main thing i think it made us Sikhs look like total idoits! In some of the bollywood films that i have seen with sikh actors or actors acting to be sikh they have always put sikhs out to be stupid drinking fools who appear uneducated with no common sense! why is that always the case, why cant directors show sikhs as they are, as warriors, saint soldiers and the like. If 'singh is king' then show him as a singh! 
And plus the story line was pretty stupid too! in my opinion 2/5 stars


----------



## vnayz (Aug 25, 2008)

I fail to understand how a movie can shake our belief/self image...are we as sikhs that fragile, i am embarrased and irritated to see hooligans out on the street brandishing swords and causing damage to public property at the slightest provocation. Lets not forget we live in the world of 24x7 News Channels, such antics only helps trigger a "feeding frenzy" by these News Sharks...ones that happens, dont cry when u hear somebody chide you with a "dekho, sardar pagal ho gaye"

On a personal note, I didn't get round myself to go watch the movie just because I wasnt sure I would like the way sikhs would be depicted in it. I am clad to see not one adverse comment on the movie here. 

I think we live in a democratic setup (thank god when i look around in our immediate neighbourhood) and other peoples freedom of speech and creativity shouldn't be stifled...having said that, with such freedom also comes great responsibility and I belive people should be careful not to hurt the sentiments of others.

ps...i went watch Bachna Aye Haseno...Kunal Kapoor plays the role of the husband to one of the leading ladies...must say he looked stunning and none of the stereotypes usually associated with sikhs in hindi movies


----------



## vnayz (Aug 25, 2008)

@Notey...u mentioned why directors dont depict sikhs as warriors, saint soldiers and the like. If 'singh is king' then show him as a singh!.....

I ask...why aren't sikhs depicted as what they really are...'normal human beings'


----------



## Notay (Aug 25, 2008)

vnayz said:


> @Notey...u mentioned why directors dont depict sikhs as warriors, saint soldiers and the like. If 'singh is king' then show him as a singh!.....
> 
> I ask...why aren't sikhs depicted as what they really are...'normal human beings'


 

hi!

thats a good question why arent sikhs shown as normal humans who also play a part to this world. one thing is our religion is pretty reserved too, i mean alot of people do not know much about us usually due to lack of education hence the little things they do know is that some are good drinkers! i believe it is up to our religion and us to show ourselves to the world so that we can enlighten others and not be reserved. i read a topic somewhere written by a non-sikh who is an atheist critising the major religions of the world stating that our religion was the one that made sense to him but that we are laid back in showing to the world who we trully are and hence he could not find anything to critise about our religion. (i will see if i can find the article again and upload it at some date)

isn't it time we made a status in this world, the 9/11 really ruined us. the media is obviously a good way but anything seen by the media is always taken for granted hence that is why i say that in the films and stuff they need to show us for what we are..saint soldiers of Shri Guru Gobind Singh Ji to help keep the sacrifices and memories of the Gurus/religion true and alive. 

this is just my opinion i hope i haven't offended anyone. 'pul chuk maaf'


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 25, 2008)

> i read a topic somewhere written by a non-Sikh who is an atheist critising the major religions of the world stating that our religion was the one that made sense to him but that we are laid back in showing to the world who we trully are and hence he could not find anything to critise about our religion. (i will see if i can find the article again and upload it at some date)


 
I think this is the article that Notay is talking about. where the atheists talk about Sikhism and how they couldn't find anything to critize Sikhism about.

http://bp2.blogger.com/_CmpaumYPcoQ...+Different+Religions+by+Atheists+enlarged.jpg


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 25, 2008)

Singh said:


> I think this is the article that Notay is talking about. where the atheists talk about Sikhism and how they couldn't find anything to critize Sikhism about.
> 
> http://bp2.blogger.com/_CmpaumYPcoQ...+Different+Religions+by+Atheists+enlarged.jpg


Can anyone provide the real source of Bertrand Russell's quote about sikhism?


----------



## Notay (Aug 25, 2008)

yea thats the one thanks!


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 25, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> Can anyone provide the real source of Bertrand Russell's quote about sikhism?


 

I think this is what you are looking for Bhagat Singh.

Sikh Quotes.com - Bertrand Russell


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 25, 2008)

Singh said:


> I think this is what you are looking for Bhagat Singh.
> 
> Sikh Quotes.com - Bertrand Russell


No, I've seen stuff like that. I am looking for a non-sikh source.


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 25, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> No, I've seen stuff like that. I am looking for a non-sikh source.


 

Here's one that aint a Sikh source 

Bertrand Russell: Biography from Answers.com


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 25, 2008)

Singh said:


> Here's one that aint a Sikh source
> 
> Bertrand Russell: Biography from Answers.com


Thanks! :}{}{}:


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 26, 2008)

Singh said:


> Nicely saidPK70....its good to get out of the Box once in a while.
> 
> Really out of the box woman dancing half naked we all know Sikh girls perfer to dress this way now.



Whatever way a Sikh girl dresses, I have noticed that they dress in many different ways. Even Sikhs cannot agree as to how a Sikh woman should dress. Turban , no turban etc etc.

...and why just Sikh women. If you watched the film you would know there is a disclaimer at the begining that this is not a religious film.



Singh said:


> Right Randip. They only forgot one thing in the movie a sex scene because Sikhs have sex as well. OOOO man why didnt they put one in.



I think your comments are a bit over the top and a bit extreme. What have sex scenes got to do with with dancing. Now if you have thought's of Kaam when you seen a scantily clad woman then that is YOUR problem, not the woman's.

I have an idea we should have women dressed head to tow in Hijab's in Sikhism too because Sikh men cannot cope with Kaam..:happy:



Singh said:


> Overall they really did a great job of combining two religions into one. Kinda reminds of some movement in a country.



Groups like AKJ, GNSSJ, DDT etc etc already have combined Sikhism with vaishnavism. If the film showed that then it no different to how people already behave.



Singh said:


> OOO well it'll click in when its all said and done. What a way to show the Truesikhs.



Define a true Sikh?

True Sikh accorsing to the AKJ? True Sikh according to the GNNSJ? or a Sikh according to the Sikh rehat maryada?

In any case there is a disclaimer at the beginning that states this is not a religious film. These people just happen to be Sikh.




Singh said:


> Why should anyone question this movie just be happy they made a movie about Sikhs. After all Sikhs are just a minority and who cares about them.



99.99999% of Sikhs are happy with the film. Just a few loony tunes are not! :rofl!!::crazy:


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 26, 2008)

Singh said:


> I think this is the article that Notay is talking about. where the atheists talk about Sikhism and how they couldn't find anything to critize Sikhism about.
> 
> http://bp2.blogger.com/_CmpaumYPcoQ...+Different+Religions+by+Atheists+enlarged.jpg



That article was an elaborate hoax apparently, posted by some Sikh kids.


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 26, 2008)

Notay said:


> hi
> 
> i saw it on the release date, it was a bit funny in some places, had a bit on gurbani and its teaching if i remember, but the main thing i think it made us Sikhs look like total idoits!



Could you specify scene's where Sikh's were made to be total idiots? Maybe I missed them?




Notay said:


> In some of the bollywood films that i have seen with sikh actors or actors acting to be sikh they have always put sikhs out to be stupid drinking fools who appear uneducated with no common sense! why is that always the case, why cant directors show sikhs as they are, as warriors, saint soldiers and the like. If 'singh is king' then show him as a singh!
> And plus the story line was pretty stupid too! in my opinion 2/5 stars



You mean films like Border where the Sikh's are shown to be brave courageous soldiers at the Battle of Longewal?

or maybe Lakshay where a Mona Sikh is shown heading the Operation in Kargil?

or Roti Kapda Aur Makhan, where the Sikh is shown as brave and fearless and beheads the villains?



I think Bollywood has a lot too answer for (I gerally despise it), but we should support people who show us to be human beings, and condem the ones that show as as fools )Jo Bole Soh Nihal, Shoot Out at Lokhiwada etc)


----------



## pk70 (Aug 26, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> Please elaborate as "random" quotes do not help.




*small boxes= narrow approach towards life*. 
*If we see  the world as  only we are correct, we cannot ever correct ourselves. If we think  always that all are joking about us, we certainly will miss a lot of stuff which actually goes in our favor. Hope it is enough elaboration
*


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 26, 2008)

Randip Singh ji, have you ever heard of thinking of others.  Instead of sitting there and worrying about yourself 24/7. Think about what kind of impression this type of movie would have on the youth.  The future Sikhs of this world.  The title is named Singh is King, then it shows content where a singh is drinking and dancing with women as you would put it scantily clad women.  Is that the image that Guru ji teaches us to present or promote to anyone?  Then, again some would say what about all the dirt on tv.  Yeah its there, but they dont label the show SINGH IS KING and show this kind of content.  These types of films are made to distort the Sikhs that do not have the knowledge like the YOUTH;  the one's that are still learning about Sikhi.  Movies are seen by the masses and have huge influence on people.  Through out the whole movie they repeat Singh is King, nothing wrong with that but then they show the Singh drinking; putting the two together.  Repetition is the best way to get someone to believe in something.  Repeating things over and over until to the person it becomes the facts.  So before calling someones response extreme ask yourself am I the only person in this world?


----------



## Jaspreet08 (Aug 26, 2008)

Randipji, what exactly are these organizations AKJ, GNSSJ, and DDT? I thought AKJ was just peculiar way of doing simran. I'm suprised to learn they might be different faction. Is the DDT = Damdami Taksal? If so, how can they be combined with Vaishinism? They have produced some great Gianis and Brahmgianis?

Kindly clarify at your convience.
Jaspreet


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 27, 2008)

Singh said:


> Randip Singh ji, have you ever heard of thinking of others. Instead of sitting there and worrying about yourself 24/7.



I am not worried about myself thanks.



Singh said:


> Think about what kind of impression this type of movie would have on the youth.



No different from any other Bollywood movie. Except this shows some Sikh's, and quite frankly has something to say about how we take our warrior side to the extreme (in this case criminality).



Singh said:


> The future Sikhs of this world. The title is named Singh is King, then it shows content where a singh is drinking and dancing with women as you would put it scantily clad women.



Guess what, Singh's do drink, and copiously.

As for scantily dressed women, I never really noticed them, but I do see them all the time in the Summer here in the UK and it really does not bother me. It does not cause me to have sexual urges. It does not cauuse me to think lesser of that woman. I accept and move on.




Singh said:


> Is that the image that Guru ji teaches us to present or promote to anyone?



This is not a religious film and does not pretend to be, in fact it talks about how Sikh's have lost their way in many scenes. 




Singh said:


> Then, again some would say what about all the dirt on tv. Yeah its there, but they dont label the show SINGH IS KING and show this kind of content.



No thye show worse. they show Sikh's usually as meek, subservient, pathetic people, unable to do anything. Even worse they show them as victims.



Singh said:


> These types of films are made to distort the Sikhs that do not have the knowledge like the YOUTH; the one's that are still learning about Sikhi.



It's not a religious film so how? It does not pretend to say anything about Sikhi so how?



Singh said:


> Movies are seen by the masses and have huge influence on people. Through out the whole movie they repeat Singh is King, nothing wrong with that but then they show the Singh drinking; putting the two together.



Newsflas....Sikh's drink!

I don't think people are so ficle as to think your average designer bearded, starched pugged Singh walking down Soho Road represents religious Sikhism.




Singh said:


> Repetition is the best way to get someone to believe in something. Repeating things over and over until to the person it becomes the facts. So before calling someones response extreme ask yourself am I the only person in this world?



Actually I replied to your very very sarcastic response, and it was very extreme.

The facts are as follows:



It was not a religious film
It did not pretend to be a religious film
The main protagonists had in fact abandoned the Sikh path
the main hero was Sikh but not a religious one
one can still have Sikh values without being an Amritdhari and these fellows were not Amritdhari
the main hero infact brings them back on to the Sikh path - which does not mean necessarily being Amritdhari.
 I think the main confusion here is that everytime a Sikh should be portrayed on screen he should be portrayed as an Amritdhari. The reality is most Sikh's are not Amritdhari. This film just portrays that reality. It's just typical Bollywood, and should be treated as such, and not some BIG religious film, which it is not.


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 27, 2008)

Jaspreet08 said:


> Randipji, what exactly are these organizations AKJ, GNSSJ, and DDT? I thought AKJ was just peculiar way of doing simran. I'm suprised to learn they might be different faction. Is the DDT = Damdami Taksal? If so, how can they be combined with Vaishinism? They have produced some great Gianis and Brahmgianis?
> 
> Kindly clarify at your convience.
> Jaspreet



These organisation do not necessarily follow the Sikh Rehat marayada......they disagree with it.. An example the DDT Rehat Maryada talks about not harming a "black cow".

The AKJ argue that one of the 5 k's is a keski.

GnSSJ pay reverence to their Sant and have picture of him in their Gurudwara.


----------



## Jaspreet08 (Aug 27, 2008)

Keski is the saffron color?


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 28, 2008)

Jaspreet08 said:


> Keski is the saffron color?



not sure...usually blue I think.


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 28, 2008)

> Overall I thought the film was very funny and was very positive for Sikh's and a much much better advert for Sikh's than Jo Bole So Nihal. We as a community should get behind the film and distance ourself from groups like DDT (who are quite frankly clueless).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Then why put in lines like I will be a Sikh when I go back to **India** or remember what Sri Guru Gobind Singh Sahib ji said…… Tell you the truth, no beating around the bush; some people just can’t handle the truth and just use excuses to avoid the issues. Also you forgot to mention the drinking as a negative, but it probably just slipped your mind.*



> the main hero was Sikh but not a religious one


 
*this line makes no sense. How in the world can you be a Sikh and not religious. What does one follow to be a Sikh but not religious? Me Myself and I.*







> the main hero infact brings them back on to the Sikh path - which does not mean necessarily being Amritdhari.


 
*First, you say it shows Sikhs as positive but trying to say its not religious then the main hero was Sikh then the main hero brings them back on Sikh path then not religious and not pretending to be religious, which is it man? Your like a coin, two sided.*



> Groups like AKJ, GNSSJ, DDT etc etc already have combined Sikhism with vaishnavism. If the film showed that then it no different to how people already behave.


 
*So what are you getting at? Let the misrepresentation of Sikhs go on.*



> Define a true Sikh?
> 
> True Sikh accorsing to the AKJ? True Sikh according to the GNNSJ? or a Sikh according to the Sikh rehat maryada?
> 
> In any case there is a disclaimer at the beginning that states this is not a religious film. These people just happen to be Sikh.


 
*The one given my Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji and Sri Guru Gobind Singh Sahib ji.*



> 99.99999% of Sikhs are happy with the film. Just a few loony tunes are not!


 
*Right, well 99.99999% of the Sikhs are unhappy with the film. Just a few unknowledgeable ones are satisfied.*


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 28, 2008)

> Even Sikhs cannot agree as to how a Sikh woman should dress. Turban , no turban etc etc.
> 
> Lol Surely not the scantily clad way. And if you don’t agree to this then you really need to get your facts straight.


 
*



I think your comments are a bit over the top and a bit extreme. What have sex scenes got to do with with dancing.

Click to expand...

*


> Show's Sikh criminal activity - however this has been so true in London, Vancouver


 
This is what you said and how you tried to justify the criminal activities shown in the movie. You said Sikhs are active in criminal activity and I said the same thing Sikhs have sex so they should have a sex scene in there. And I never said sex scenes got anything to do with dancing your just pulling things out of the blue here.




> In any case there is a disclaimer at the beginning that states this is not a religious film. These people just happen to be Sikh.


 
*Don’t you just find that odd that they just happened to be Sikhs? Once again people try to define it as not a religious film but say Sri Guru Gobind Singh Sahib ji’s name and show the Harmindar Sahib at the end of the movie. It just doesn’t add up.*



> Guess what, Singh's do drink, and copiously.
> 
> As for scantily dressed women, I never really noticed them, but I do see them all the time in the Summer here in the UK and it really does not bother me. It does not cause me to have sexual urges. It does not cauuse me to think lesser of that woman. I accept and move on.


 
*You’re not seeing the picture here or just avoiding it. It’s surprising how you notice them in the summer, but not in this movie. I wonder why Lol This is not of what you think of women in general it is about how bollywood purposely, let me say this again PURPOSELY misrepresents Sikhs for their own needs and agenda. *



> This is not a religious film and does not pretend to be, in fact it talks about how Sikh's have lost their way in many scenes.


 
*Not religious! Interesting statement when you first state not religious then in the last half of the sentence you talk about how the movie states that Sikh’s have lost their way. Which way is this? I guess they are talking about the Sikh religion way; called Sikhism. This is a religion that Sikhs follow. Once again the movie’s disclaimer and your views just don’t add up to follow the statement that it is not a religious film.*



> It's not a religious film so how? It does not pretend to say anything about Sikhi so how?
> 
> I have already explained this many times jus read my post about drinking etc.
> 
> Newsflas....Sikh's drink!


 
*Sikhiflas…. Sikh’s don’t drink*. 



> I don't think people are so ficle as to think your average designer bearded, starched pugged Singh walking down Soho Road represents religious Sikhism.


 
*Have you seen what people around the world are following these days? Movie actors and actresses, they dress and act like them. So I think you should pick your head up and take a long look around when you are in the city.*




> Actually I replied to your very very sarcastic response, and it was very extreme


 
*I responded to your comprising and avoiding the issue positive and negative post about the movie. Yeah my response was sarcastic, but it held truth to it. *


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 29, 2008)

Singh said:


> *Then why put in lines like I will be a Sikh when I go back to **India** or remember what Sri Guru Gobind Singh Sahib ji said…… Tell you the truth, no beating around the bush; some people just can’t handle the truth and just use excuses to avoid the issues. Also you forgot to mention the drinking as a negative, but it probably just slipped your mind.*



My cousins are Sikh...proudly call themselves Sikh and they are not religious.




Singh said:


> *this line makes no sense. How in the world can you be a Sikh and not religious. What does one follow to be a Sikh but not religious? Me Myself and I.   *



Ofcourse you can. You cannot stop someone calling themselves Sikh if they do not practice every element of the religion.
 






Singh said:


> *First, you say it shows Sikhs as positive but trying to say its not religious then the main hero was Sikh then the main hero brings them back on Sikh path then not religious and not pretending to be religious, which is it man? Your like a coin, two sided.  *



The coin is not two sided. The protagonaist is not overtly religious, but brings them back to the path of Sikhi. Does not mean that he himself practises every single minute detail of Sikhi, but practices the main values....just like my cousins.
 



Singh said:


> *So what are you getting at? Let the misrepresentation of Sikhs go on.*



Not at all....just point out a fact...you cannot have your cake and eat it.
 




Singh said:


> *The one given my Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji and Sri Guru Gobind Singh Sahib ji.*



Please define that.





Singh said:


> *Right, well 99.99999% of the Sikhs are unhappy with the film. Just a few unknowledgeable ones are satisfied.*



So where are the mass demo's? Where is the million man march? 

99.999% are not unhappy.......just a loony tune minority.....and these loonies tend to be ones who think they have a monopoly on the Sikh faith. They do not.


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 29, 2008)

Singh said:


> This is what you said and how you tried to justify the criminal activities shown in the movie. You said Sikhs are active in criminal activity and I said the same thing Sikhs have sex so they should have a sex scene in there. And I never said sex scenes got anything to do with dancing your just pulling things out of the blue here.




No one is justifying criminality and please post where I have justified it? 

The message of the film is a wholesale condemnation of criminality. 

You equated scantily clad women with sex - that shows your problem with Kaam, not the scantily clad women.
 





Singh said:


> Don’t you just find that odd that they just happened to be Sikhs? Once again people try to define it as not a religious film but say Sri Guru Gobind Singh Sahib ji’s name and show the Harmindar Sahib at the end of the movie. It just doesn’t add up.




Whether you like it or not, many millions of Sikh's do not define themselves as Sikh according to your parameters (or according to the Rehat Maryada). Many drink, and still have alliegance to the Guru's and the Sikh faith. Many have picture of Harmandhir Sahib.
 




Singh said:


> You’re not seeing the picture here or just avoiding it. It’s surprising how you notice them in the summer, but not in this movie. I wonder why Lol This is not of what you think of women in general it is about how bollywood purposely, let me say this again PURPOSELY misrepresents Sikhs for their own needs and agenda.




Because I do not agree with extreme points of view it does not mean I am avoiding anything.

No sorry mate, people like YOU notice scantily clad women, and people of YOUR type have a problem with Kaam. I just move on. 

Most of Bollywood misrepresents Sikh's agreed....this film does not. Neither do films like Lakshya, or Border.
 




Singh said:


> Not religious! Interesting statement when you first state not religious then in the last half of the sentence you talk about how the movie states that Sikh’s have lost their way. Which way is this? I guess they are talking about the Sikh religion way; called Sikhism. This is a religion that Sikhs follow. Once again the movie’s disclaimer and your views just don’t add up to follow the statement that it is not a religious film.




Because people do not follow Sikhism to the nth degree does not mean they are not a Sikh. If they follow the basic doctrines then they can define themselves as Sikh. Neither you or any extremist can stop a person calling themselves Sikh.
 





Singh said:


> Sikhiflas…. Sikh’s don’t drink.




What is Sikhflas? Is that when a a Sikh exposes himself  :u):?


Honestly, what planet do people like you live on? Are you telling me that your average starched pugged, trimmed beared Sikh does not drink? If you are then you live on a different planet. .................and please do not start moralisiing about how these people cannot call themselves Sikh if they do not follow every little last detail.
 




Singh said:


> Have you seen what people around the world are following these days? Movie actors and actresses, they dress and act like them. So I think you should pick your head up and take a long look around when you are in the city.




I don't and people with half a braincell don't. If people do not even have this half a braincell, they they are not worthy of being a Sikh.
 




Singh said:


> I responded to your comprising and avoiding the issue positive and negative post about the movie. Yeah my response was sarcastic, but it held truth to it.




Sorry ...no Truth, just your moralistic view of Sikhi and how Sikhi should be portrayed. You want evryone to move to the the beat of one drum (in this case Sikhs). The reality is we are diverse as the stars in the Sky. All stars but shine to varying degrees, and YOU cannot by your narrow definitions say what is not a star and what is not because one star shines less brightly.

Regards

PS Sarcasm is the lowest form of humour, that is why I used it sparingly. :crazy:


----------



## mehar singh (Aug 30, 2008)

Dear Sirs,
              I was reading your post just a few comments about sikhi.Firstly none of are sikhs.We are trying to become sikhs.Guru Arjan Dev ji only became a sikh when the sangat blessed him with sikhi.I am sure you know the sakhi.However we have to preserve the sikhi way as much as we know about it.Today everyone says Our Guru is Sri Guru granth Sahib Ji And The ten Gurus.Tell me Mr Randip Singh Ji if guru Gobind Singh is here They are here in the form of Guru Granth Sahib ji would they be laughing at the mvie .You will tell me if they were here alot of things would be diffrent but my dear freind they are here and we still are unafraid of consequences of our deeds.Unfortunately we so call sikh have lost the fear of them.so we try to justify all of these offensive things to our dharam to be ok because most of us do not take the responsibility for it.You might say religeon is not about being scared of god but loving god but my dearsir,Our gurbani is always telling us to be wary of our deeds.
                 Coming back to singh is king.Today most of the ppl who posted on the sight say this is the funniest movie of all.all of them say why are you being so critical about it .My dear sirs when a personality like Akshay kumar portray a sardar all the younger generations tend to follow.if you had a son who kept his hair and his beard and one day he comes and tell you meri mojboori eh akshay wargay i had to shave my beard what would you say to him while you yourself approved the movie .he later when i am 35 years old i will keep my beard again ????.Imagine how many young people because of this movie are going to say it is ok to shave now and keep later in life .my Guru not here so why schould i keep a beard.Dear Randip Singh ji our Guru is here in the form of Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji Is just we have lost the fear of THEM.Guru Gobind Singh Threw All The Massand IN boiling water for betraying THem.'Sada haal Ki hona eh" if we cant even listen to one of their bachan to keep our hair.Sikhi bacaho.We are sinking and movies like these only contribute to load.
Regards 
Mehar singh 
P.S.
I kow you are going to say i am a fanatic but i am not i am just reminding everyone "Sikhi Bachao"to all sikhs These are difiicult times for our religeon we all must realize this .for your next generation and generation to come.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 30, 2008)

Guru Piayario Jio,
Mehar Singh Ji....
NO...I wont call you a Fanatic....you have valid concerns...just a little misplaced...maybe.
Thousands of Sikh Youth ( and not so youth !!) have cut hair/removed dastaars/gone big time into drugs/alcoholism...long long before any such "movies" influenced them....Many I know personally have never stepped foot into a cinema showing "Bollywood" films ( they are such low class/standard fare)...they had Gursikh parents..went to Punajbi school..religious classes..gurdwara etc etc..and still cut hair....when they got the chance..one Doctor friend of mine cut his hair at age 60..he always wnated to..and now with one foot in the grave..he decided to...what the heck..let me do what I WANT..for once without feeling :"guilty" about other sikhs/samaaj/family etc etc etc..was his answer !! He used to cut his son's hair ( only in the MIDDLE - excuse..joorra too big....too huge...very hard to comb etc..and wehn the son grew up teenager..he went ahead and removed the entire joorra !!..AND the 60 year old DADDY FOLLOWED SUIT !! They have a SGGS at home and used to do kiratn paath etc etc... BOTH have never seen a single bollywood film..they despise these !! On the other hand i have soem DIE HARD Fans of Bollywood films..who watch each and every film..many many times..yet have Full Dastaars and are amrtidharees
My point ??  Lots of people have lots of different reasons....for doing what they do..we just cannot generalise....I have learnt NOT TO...
Regards

Gyani JS:happy:


----------



## pk70 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Why we are always blaming others? Look at our own lives. Children witness hypocrisy being practiced every day in homes and in Gurdawaras as well, why only appearance has been credited to be validity of Sikhi, what about" Karni, rehni"? Become examples, children will follow.
I remember Eddie Murphy's comments on black community. He, being black, just tried to explain black community to work hard to raise children to be better and stop blaming whites for every fall they take. Black community as a whole blamed him to be " lover of whites" because the truth he expressed was hard to swallow.*


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 30, 2008)

pk70 said:


> *Why we are always blaming others? Look at our own lives. Children witness hypocrisy being practiced every day in homes and in Gurdawaras as well, why only appearance has been credited to be validity of Sikhi, what about" Karni, rehni"? Become examples, children will follow.*
> *I remember Eddie Murphy's comments on black community. He, being black, just tried to explain black community to work hard to raise children to be better and stop blaming whites for every fall they take. Black community as a whole blamed him to be " lover of whites" because the truth he expressed was hard to swallow.*


 
i am not blaming others but bollywood contribute to the problem and in a big way.  To help the youth we have to take everything into consideration and see which factors hurt them the most and help in that area first.


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 31, 2008)

For the love of God. It is just a film. Just accept it as such and move on.:inca:


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Aug 31, 2008)

randip singh said:


> For the love of God. It is just a film. Just accept it as such and move on.:inca:


 
Before i do this, here's two things i would like to point out



> No one is justifying criminality and please post where I have justified it?
> 
> Show's Sikh criminal activity - however this has been so true in London, Vancouver


 
*Here you are trying to reason with yourself. Trying to make a wrongful act look neutral. Also you are trying to justifying the criminal activity in the movie to the reader that it was alright to put this scene in the movie because Sikhs commit criminal activities. You knew it was a negative but still trying to make it neutral or even a positive to influence others that they did nothing wrong in the movie.*



> You equated scantily clad women with sex - that shows your problem with Kaam, not the scantily clad women.


 
*Here’s what I said again.*
Really out of the box woman dancing half naked we all know Sikh girls perfer to dress this way now. Right Randip. They only forgot one thing in the movie a sex scene because Sikhs have sex as well. OOOO man why didnt they put one in.

*I am saying some Sikh girls dress in an inappropriate manner. And Sikhs have sex. The dressing and have sex are not being related at all. They are separate only equals are they both are Sikhs. You have said Sikhs commit crimes so yeah there is nothing wrong with showing them as this. So then I added Sikhs have sex as well they should have added a scene in the movie. I am just showing you this is your reasoning about these statements about the movie and how it doesn’t hold up so you or others cannot rule it out as a neutral or positive statement.*


----------



## Niku 38 (Sep 1, 2008)

I  have been watching bollywodd movies for over 30yrs, and this is the first time ever that the sikhs have been portayed positively and still sustaining a somewhat religious point. Over all the film was excellent and Akshay kumar should be praised for a fantastic effort. Before "singh is kinng", sikhs alway had small comedy or villain parts, but for the first time a sardar withe a propper "pagg"  is the lead. Ok , some of the turbans were a little false, but that was to show how he had cut his beard to become "king", but as Akshay says, has soon has he gets back to punjab, he will become a sardar again, which is true of some sikhs in UK & others.
Being a sardar myslef I am so gratefull that finally have a mainstream Bollywood film shows sikhs in a very positive light. Go and see it and have a laugh.


----------

